# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Connecting multiple tanks together



## JD2005 (Jan 20, 2005)

I just purchassed one of those complete CO2 systems that comes with the regulator, ph controller, etc. and I would like to connect the CO2 tank to multiple aquariums. Since I'm using a PH controller with solenoid valve on the regulator, I can't merely install a three way manifold on the tubing. I would like to just connect all three of my aquariums together with pumps and be able to monitor and inject CO2 into all three of the aquariums at the same time. The part I am unsure of is how exactly would I connect three aquariums (55, 10, and 5.5 gal) together? My guess would be to run pumps from aquarium: 1 to 2, 2 to 3, and 3 to 1. However, I am unsure of what products I would need to do this. Since two of the aquariums are rather small, I don't want to get an overly powerful pump that would create too much turbulence. Also, the aquariums are all on different stands and so are at different heights if that makes any difference. In other words, could anyone provide some tips on connecting multiple aquariums together?

Thanks alot
Jason


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Jason,

You need to get the 3 way manifold,
Remove your current solenoid valve from the regulator and connect the 3-way manifold in place of the solenoid valve. 
Then remove one of the needle valves from the 3-way and connect the solenoid valve to that.
This will give you one tank that is controlled by the controller and two tanks that will be controlled by the needle vales on the manifold.
Depending on your regulator this might not be doable. You also might need some adapters.

If you want to use a PH conroller on all 3 Tank then you will need to have 2 more solenoid valve and 2 more Ph controllers.
and then connect all 3 solenoid valve to the the 3-way maifold.

If you try to splice the CO2 tubing to 3 tanks it will be a nightmare trying to regulate flow to each tank. (I tried it with 2).


----------



## JD2005 (Jan 20, 2005)

Dang, I don't want to have to buy two more controllers and solenoids and a manifold. You sure its not possible just to have all three aquariums connected by pumps? I know reefers frequently have refugiums that share water with their main tank. This would help me out also in the sense that it is alot easier to balance and change water from one 70.5 gallon water supply then one 55 gallon, one 10 gallon, and one 5.5 gallon.

Thanks for the info Alex but I would like to find another way. If I can't, I may resort to your method in the future.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

how far apart are the tanks? You could make sure all the tops are the same height and just use the power of gravity.
jB


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The controller reads the pH from one probe: if you had it in one sump that feeds all the tanks, the reading is not going to be accurate for each tank as each tank will vary, and you may lose some of the C02 in the sump. The whole idea of having separate needle valves for each tank is to be able to ajust each tank independently. You can't do that with a pH controller. If you just want to shut the C02 off at night and not have a controller, you can do that.

Remember also, you can go with a inline manifold instead of one that connects directly to the regulator. I have a JBJ reg connected inline to a 4 way manifold. The solenoid is plugged into a timer that shuts off all 4 lines at night. No pH controller.


----------

